# aren't you guys tired of my photos yet?



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

(if you are just tell me lol)


today they had some toast with red palm oil on it 

tsuka actually eating his share before dally finished hers...










dally eating hers, she gets soooo aggressive over toast..

























tsuka again but playing with shoelaces











then we went out for a walk, but it was cut short when tsuka broke a blood feather and we needed to get him home for treatment. he's doing ok now 

HE IS WEARING A HARNESS, IT'S A NEW ONE I MADE, THIS TIME IT'S GREY SO IT IS HARD TO SEE!!!




































and dally has her flight suit on


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

You take fabulous photos and your birds are adorable -- I highly doubt anyone is sick of them yet! Nice to see Tsuka looking so happy and...not angry, haha.

I've been meaning to order some red palm oil; I think I will steal your idea and put it on toast too. Or crackers.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

UGH! Make it stop!  Lol, we love your pictures. You are officially are the receiver of the #1 Most Frequent Picture Poster Award!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and ive been holding back in worry people would get mad for me posting all my photos... i tend to post big posts of photos less often instead of small posts here and there more often lol

and i got the idea from someone else who advised the red palm oil for my guys too lol


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are gorgeous as always! I love the Tsuka pictures!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Dally.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll never get tired of looking at pics of Dally and Tsuka, they're just too cute  The part about Dally getting aggressive over toast made me laugh


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Love the pics.  Your tiels are so cute- no cranky face though?


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Ohhhh I love piccies!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nah tsuka was a good boy yesterday!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

How could we get tired of pics of these two characters?

Love the new sig too


----------



## prettywreckless (Aug 20, 2012)

Aw they're adorable. I really love Dally. And what exactly is red palm oil used for? I've never heard of it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this is the red palm oil i get, it lists everything here 

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/SUNSHINE-FACTOR-1oz/productinfo/AVXSSF1/


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

do u make harneses


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

not to sell as i make them to fit the bird, and i need the bird in person to be sure it fits perfectly... i made tsuka's harness, not dally's.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I love Tsuka so so much! Dally is beautiful too!


----------



## prettywreckless (Aug 20, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> this is the red palm oil i get, it lists everything here
> 
> http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/SUNSHINE-FACTOR-1oz/productinfo/AVXSSF1/


Oh, okay! It's kind of like echinacea that I use for my rats.


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

could you please post some photos of the harness by itself so we can see how they are made please


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry i do not post on the forum exactly how they are made for liability reasons  if something goes wrong with how the person made it, it is not my responsibility. my harnesses are made to fit the bird specifically made for. it has to be checked nearly every use to be sure its fitted properly. 


all i will tell is is that it is like a shirt.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I never get tired of your pics-Keep it coming X x


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

ok thanks I didn't mean for you to give a step by step instruction of it just a picture of it so we can see what it looks like off the wonderful birdie


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i'll get you one, thats all


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

*Disclaimer: If any member chooses to attempt to create this, it is at their own risk. These stretch and wear over time and must be checked for proper fitting and should it become loose and you had not checked you can lose your bird. *


bottom (chest)












top (back)


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

thankyou they look so cute and would keep them warm on cold nights


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they are not to be worn at all times, they can get caught and it could be a safety concern for your bird.


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

Tsuka looks lovely. I'm surprised he doesn't try to pull at the shiny attachment. If you don't mind me asking, how did he end up breaking the feather? 
I've ordered a flight suit for Shiraarat, but my mom wants to make him a hoodie to keep him warm. I'm trying to talk her into making something resembling a tuxedo as well, haha. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the blood feather grew in at the very end of the wing, where the other feathers were clipped so it had no support. he flapped and it broke because it had no support from other feathers. we have since had him imped to prevent it from happening again (imping is feather replacements)


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

Ohhh okay. Hope he's feeling better!


----------

